# Which boat?



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

What do yall think is the best boat for the money ? What are yall driving ?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

SCB


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

What is the best car for the money?


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

f250


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Nah Chevy is better


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Great topic, I currently run a Triton TR21 bass boat but am looking at Center Consoles as I spend more time after the whites these days. I went and looked at a EPIC 22ft last night that was a beautiful boat but I don't know anything about them. It had a 4 stroke 150 YAMAHA on it. What ya'll think? It was a 2012 with 10 hrs on it. What's a good price for this rig ?


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

That's more like it


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

The question is, what are you going to use the boat for?

I have a Smokercraft deep vee for freshwater. I bought it while living in the Great Lakes region. It was great for what I was using it for, primarily trolling. However, since I came home to Texas, I haven't used it much as it's a freshwater, deep water design. I just bought a JH Performance B190, which is a great flats & bay boat, but I wouldn't want to use it in the middle of Lake Livingston.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I bought a nautic star 210 coastal and love it. Has deep sides and plenty of room for grand kids to run around. Wife loves the seating up front. Still need a trolling motor, maybe next year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Topic should read " Best Boat for Alot of Money" no boat is cheap these days, crazily priced, but with that said Texas in a world of its own with high class boat builders. 

1) let use know where you fish most the time, this can narrow boat style
2) budget- this can drastically narrow boat choice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

"The question is, what are you going to use the boat for?"

The key question. Offshore, bays, flats, lakes, rivers, streams, ponds? 

There are probably 8 or 10 "best" answers, depending on your application. You don't give enough info.

Later
R3F


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry should've said for lake livingston.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

For the money a used Nauticstar or bluewave would be tough to beat for all around fishing. You can fish everything fresh and lots of salt with a boat like that. i run a 23' 8" schoalwater Cat and I fish fresh and salt out of it.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

KevBow said:


> Sorry should've said for lake livingston.


A deeper V hull style boat would be great. Their are many good boat makers like frontier, Mako, sea fox, sea hunt and others that resemble a deeper draft boat like a Bluewave, pathfinder etc that can be bought new for alot less then these more exspensive version' s. If money is no issue, Haynie big foot, Bluewave, Pathfinder, Nautic star, Blazer Bay. The boat shows are excellent places to find these not as popular brands at good prices.

Lake Livingston can and will get nasty so a V hull would be best. .02

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I suggest a 20' to 24' deep sided CC with a pretty good V to the hull, and some V all the way to the stern, but that's optimum. 
18' will do, but you have to come in when it gets rough sooner.
LL can roll up with large waves before you know it. And some of the best fishing for white/striped bass happens when it does.
I also like a boat with deep sides so nobody falls out in rough water, or from a stumble. deep sided boats seem to have become harder to find these days.
The only draw back to deep V boats is they rock when sitting still in waves more than flatter hulls, so you do the rolling walk for a couple of hours after you get home.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

I run a 20 ft gulf coast with low sides, if you fall out you don't skin up your shins.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Any info on the EPIC?? I am looking at the frontiers but the EPIC caught my eye also.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

whsalum said:


> Any info on the EPIC?? I am looking at the frontiers but the EPIC caught my eye also.


They are in same class as the frontier.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I have a 20 ft SeaArk Coastal with 15 degree hull and floatation pods. I've found it to be a pretty good all around boat for lakes and bays both fishing and duck hunting.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

*I have a SeaHunt 186*

But I'd have a twenty footer if it would fit in the garage. As others have mentioned it can go from flat calm to steep 3 footers in the time it takes to reel in a fish. That shallow water and long fetch makes quick, dangerous waves. When I see flat bottoms headed for PI, I cringe.


----------



## jacen (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a 190 cc special blue wave with deep v and it works great for me when it gets 3 foot swells I come in not fun to fish anymore with my bad back but ss is right go 20' plus if you can


----------



## GT11 (Jan 1, 2013)

A big boat. I had a 16' (or two), a 19', a 25' and now a 22'. The 25' was too big and anything under 20' was too small. Livingston will eat you lunch and I wanted something that could handle the rough stuff trolling and be able to run fast through it. 

Center consoles are great, get a lot of free board so you can lean over the side in rough water without getting thrown in and lots of motor so you can get to the fishing spots quickly instead of spending all day putting to your spot. The models listed in other post are good choices.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Like others have said, a minimum of 18' with a V bottom. Although I like aluminum and it has it's place, for main lake Livingston I recommend fiberglass since the weight helps smooth the pounding slap through waves. Floor plan is a personal choice, but a huge majority of boats with the right hull for the main big lake will be center consoles. 
I personally feel that choices about whether or not self bailing hull or motor well can be important. Realize there is no one perfect boat for even just the Trinity river watershed.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I had a chance to go today in. 24' CC, trim, tabs, 250 high out put four stroke yammy 
It got very rough 11+mph sw wind as we ride the east side from Kickapoo to BB in some rebound waves that are the acid test in LL.
The tilt&tabs could be adjusted to get a good ride even in those conditions.
It was a great combo for LL.


You never know unless you go


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

21ft. NauticStar ShallowBay for us. 
Before that was a red flat bottom aluminum Xpress 18ft CC. 
Before that a 16ft G3 flat bottom. 
Note the trend.

edit...the GoDevil don't count.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

No one recommend a pontoon at all?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> It got very rough XX +mph SW wind as we ride the east side from Kickapoo to BB in some rebound waves that are the acid test in LL.


Been there and done that a few times! Once, to top it off, when finally back to my lift near Tigerville TRA the storm had knocked out electricity and couldn't lift the boat!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a 21 Bluewave with a 150. With those nasty 2' chops with 1 second intervals on LL you want the length to be able to get on top of those. Anything shorter you will get a back ache. And as far as the 150 its not lightning fast but gets the job done and unreal fuel economy. Troll 6 hours on 6-7 gallons. Your checkbook will determine which boat to select but dont skimp on length you will regret it. If you have family and want safe and stable get a 24' **** as well.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Pontoon!! LOL T O O N dont work


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

A pontoon (2 log) is tough in rough water with a full load of people and gear. A tritoon(3) with lifting strakes is a vey good boat. I have a 24 ft tritoon with lifting strakes and a 150 4 stroke mercury. I have been out in 20+ mph wind, white capping and cross chop and have yet to get a drop of water on me or my family. It will run 37 mph and has seating for 12. You cant find seating for 12 in a center console. The longer boat makes a Huge difference. Mine overall length is 26 ft. If you normally only have 3to 4 people on the boat at one time then center console or tritoon would b fine. But me we have lots of family and friends on the boat every wknd, that is why I chose a tritoon


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

The length is great but the cut of the hull is also huge. I fished with my brother in law who guided up there for years out of a 22ft triton CC. It was a dream coming in from the roadbed back to Kickapoo. I fish out of a 21 ft Triton bass boat which has the length but you really have to drive it in 3 footers. I trot line fished Livingston for over 20 years out of a flat bottom aluminum boat, the key is to respect her and DON'TGET IN TO BIG A HURRY !!!! Still haven't seen any reviews in the EPIC, anyone out there fish one ??


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

You have mentioned Epic brand a couple times. I'm not sure if I've seen one. There was internet talk awhile back (on here I guess) about Epic being a ski boat with no history of fishing boats. 
Could be the best thing since sliced bread. 
Do a search here on 2cool for Epic.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

i have a 19' Baystealth. It works pretty good in all conditions but at times you will get wet. Like Robert said, usually only 3 people on the boat at a time, anymore than that and you can't move around.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

RedExpress, I went to the Lake Charles boat show a few weeks back to look at the frontiers, while there I saw a 21FT CC Epic that really looked like it was laid out to fish. I saw one for sale just south of Beaumont and looked it over pretty good. They look like a very well made boat. Just looking for reviews before I make up my mind.I'm looking for something around 30k, doesn't have to be new but I do want something with low hours. I'd love a Nauctic Star but it may be out of my price range.


----------



## ccketchum (Oct 18, 2010)

1910 nautic star . bass fish , jetty fish , bay fish . goes anywhere my old bass boat went , been to the north jetty in a 20 mile an hour east wind , conroe past the 1375 bridge . 150 yammie 2 stroke , great white 24 volt trolling motor . heck , your only 36 ? go buy one ! no boat is perfect , you will more than likely own more than one in your life time . i've had 6 , 3 of them brand new . i aint rich , money wise , im 57 and worked as a mechanic and now a machinist . i just love fishing and boating ! he - he , if you aint wore out from reading this , GO GET A BOAT !!!!!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

I have a 24ft Blue wave that your more that welcome to take a test ride in. Handles the nasty stuff real good...Capt Loy got to have her all afternoon and show us around. I have no regrets with this rig. it drafts shallow and handles the rough stuff. Big boat that fishes great. H


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for all the great info guys. Keep it coming


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I saw my first Epic today. Some coincidence! It was westbound on Hwy90 in Liberty. Got about a 2 second look at 50 mph going the other way.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a 2004 Ranger 521VX Comanche with a 225 Mercury Optimax DFI. Ranger's these days are like $70k+ though. I say find a good used boat on Craigslist.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

whsalum said:


> Great topic, I currently run a Triton TR21 bass boat but am looking at Center Consoles as I spend more time after the whites these days. I went and looked at a EPIC 22ft last night that was a beautiful boat but I don't know anything about them. It had a 4 stroke 150 YAMAHA on it. What ya'll think? It was a 2012 with 10 hrs on it. What's a good price for this rig ?


I'm currently running a Ranger 521VX with a 225 Optimax and I'm also looking for a bay boat. Just IMO, 150hp is way underpowered on that Epic. And not to mention, it's big and bulky. If I were to get an Epic (which I won't), I'd have to have a 250 on it. I personally like boats like Blue Wave, Nautic Star, Majek Extreme, Shearwater, Skeeter, etc... All personal preference. But especially since you are coming from a TR21, you wont be happy with a 150 on that boat. A bay boat will not get the speed of our bass boats, but 150 is just too low. Want a good bay boat that moves pretty good? Majek Extreme 22 with a 250 SHO. Enough said
Good luck!


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

dk2429 said:


> I'm currently running a Ranger 521VX with a 225 Optimax and I'm also looking for a bay boat. Just IMO, 150hp is way underpowered on that Epic. And not to mention, it's big and bulky. If I were to get an Epic (which I won't), I'd have to have a 250 on it. I personally like boats like Blue Wave, Nautic Star, Majek Extreme, Shearwater, Skeeter, etc... All personal preference. But especially since you are coming from a TR21, you wont be happy with a 150 on that boat. A bay boat will not get the speed of our bass boats, but 150 is just too low. Want a good bay boat that moves pretty good? Majek Extreme 22 with a 250 SHO. Enough said
> Good luck!


 I think we all just had this conversation about horsepower on a bay boat. Our 21ft NauticStar ShallowBay (V hull with a 5" tunnel) has a 150HP Yamaha that is plenty of power. 45mph in Trinity Bay is usually too fast anyway.
But whatever pulls your trigger.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm currently running a 250 Pro XS and love it. Not near as big on speed as I used to be


----------



## alphaman (Jun 3, 2011)

I have a 2104 frontier with suzuki 175 four stroke, can't be beat.ðŸ˜† wide fast plenty storage and room.


----------

